# Spine Health



## MrD (Feb 28, 2010)

Thought i would start a thread about keeping your bones healthy.
I could not find much on here about this topic.
Any thoughts on how to keep your back, and major joints up and runnin while on the road?


----------



## coldsteelrail (Mar 1, 2010)

lightening the load that you carry on yer back, as well as making sure you have supportive straps, and hip straps on the bag, to balance the weight distribution of yer pack, is a good way to maintain healthy bones. Stretching daily is good too, because gravity+weight=joint and muscle compaction. Building muscle helps to build strong, healthy bones, because the muscle pulls on the bones, encouraging it to toughen up. Kind of like the way love does to a heart i supose.
bone marrow soup stock or broth will provide your body with essential bone building materials. Eating lots of dark and leafies, and cruciferous veggies provides a lot of calcium. Glucosamine with chondroitin is a good bone supplement to take. Eating foods that contain silica (or taking a supplement), like cucumber, helps to lubricate your joints, tendons, ligaments, and cartilage. Yoghurt is really good for your bones too, especially if you have high lactose intolerance. If you eat canned fish, eat the kind with bones in. 
Minerals are hard to come by b/c our food is grown in minerally depleted soils.
Sea weed and vegetables contain a lot of minerals, and taste delicious.
Keeping a strong core, legs, and balance will maintain a healthy back. Paying attenting to how you are twisting/turning/lifting/reaching will help you avoid straining your back. If you don't know what it means to 'lift with your legs' then get someone to show you. Lifting something heavy, very carefully shouldn't hurt your back, unless you already have problems, or do it too much.


----------



## coldsteelrail (Mar 1, 2010)

and if it's too heavy to lift, even with a friend, put it down and walk away.


----------



## Wednesday (Mar 1, 2010)

All the above is very helpful, thanks for the info!

What about for biking? I stand up a lot on my bike when I pedal so my back is arched...I know it's not proper form but I've been doing that since I can remember and it's all that's comfortable. Any tips on keeping your back in good shape while biking long distances?


----------



## anhelyca (Mar 8, 2010)

When you are riding a bicycle, your back should be arched, like a bridge, not drooping forward between the hips and the shoulders. If your back is properly arched, bumps will cause it to flex slightly in the direction of a bit more arch; this is harmless. If you ride swaybacked, bumps will cause the back to bow even farther in the forward direction, which can lead to severe lumbar pain.I hope it helps to you. :blush:


----------



## finn (Mar 8, 2010)

How you sleep is also important, as in don't just pass out anywhere, take off your pack and keep your spine relatively straight. Sometimes when my back feels funny, I'll climb a tree and everything will realign itself just right.


----------

